# Cleaning ears



## Maverick3708 (Apr 22, 2008)

My puppy is a Brittany and I know they need to have their ears cleaned at least once a week. 


What do you clean your dogs ears with?


----------



## rok78 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow, something I can contribute to. I use cotton balls as suggested by my vet.


----------



## Maverick3708 (Apr 22, 2008)

What do you use? My dad use hydrogen perioxide with my old dog (same breed) I am just nervous that will dry out his ears


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

A mixture of 50% Witch Hazel and 50% Listerine, on cotton balls.


----------



## ~Yorkie~ (Apr 22, 2008)

Pai said:


> A mixture of 50% Witch Hazel and 50% Listerine, on cotton balls.


Does that go for all breeds?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

~Yorkie~ said:


> Does that go for all breeds?


I'd imagine so.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I use Vet Solutions purchased from my vet. 

http://www.petrx.com/browseproducts/Vet-Solutions-Ear-Cleanser-(16-oz.).html

Here's a link to show you how to clean the ears.

http://hubpages.com/hub/Pet_Tips_for_Dog_Owners_-_How_to_Clean_Your_Dogs_Ears


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Patt said:


> I use Vet Solutions purchased from my vet.
> 
> http://www.petrx.com/browseproducts/Vet-Solutions-Ear-Cleanser-(16-oz.).html
> 
> ...


I second this. Too much alcohol (listerine) can dry the ear out. And if there is any type of inflammation, scratch, ect. ouch! Ear cleaners are ph balanced for ears to keep the environment in the ear stable. This prevents the yeast and bacteria from growing in the ear canal. One more suggestion always clean your dogs ears after bathing or swimming. Great video on cleaning ears!!


----------



## Maverick3708 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

I use ear wipes.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752813

They work extremely well with Colbi.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I use oticalm ointment with eucalyptus--and always put it on the cotton ball, I do not squirt it in his ears---you can get it thru your vet, it smells soooo good and my dog loves getting his ears cleaned (must feel good too)


----------



## Royker (May 3, 2008)

Actually, my vet told me to never use cotton balls or any material that breaks off. He suggested I use a gauze pad. As for the liquid solution, the best thing would be to buy the ear cleaning solution Otic (forgot the name). But my vet said a mixture of vinegar and water would work, too.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I also have a Brittany and we do her ears every week or two. If you keep on it, they don't get too bad.

We use Avena Sativa ear cleaning solution that we purchased from our vet, and it works quite well. We squirt some on those disposable makeup pads (about 1-1.5" in diameter, thin, cotton) that can be had for ~$1.50 a pack from the pharmacy and rub them around in her ear canal. Works like a charm!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I use a solution of 50% Witch Hazel to 50% Distilled White Vinegar. I have Standard Poodles with heavy ear leather, live in a hot, humid climate, and they haven't had an ear infection in 5 + yrs.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I use OtiRinse only when necessary... I don't have heavy leathered critters though, and I don't go through it often...


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Pai said:


> A mixture of 50% Witch Hazel and 50% Listerine, on cotton balls.



Just wanted to add my 2 cents  

I use basically the same type of ear wash - 50% Listerine & 50% peroxide. Don't think it matters if you use witch hazel or peroxide, it's more to act as a dilutant. But let me tell you, this works WONDERS!!! While I use it for routine cleaning, this was the only ear wash to completely get rid of my mutt's persistant bacterial ear infection. We wasted so much $$$ at the Vet on oral antibiotics, steroids, ear cleaners such as Otomax, Mometamax, Nolvasan ... Nothing worked. A breeder friend gave me this tip and we noticed a huge difference within 24 hrs. Keep in mind he'd had the infection for nearly two years at that point  I still use it weekly, and ears are squeaky clean!


----------



## BaileyandBella (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a Golden Retriever that had ear infections, redness etc. I went to the Vet twice, no meds helped.

I made the home remedy found on this site, I think it's called Power Blue, it totally works!!!!


----------



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

BaileyandBella said:


> I have a Golden Retriever that had ear infections, redness etc. I went to the Vet twice, no meds helped.
> 
> I made the home remedy found on this site, I think it's called Power Blue, it totally works!!!!


yes blue power. works wonders, our standard poodle had a raging yeast infection. hasn't been back since and no dried out ears. however every dog and owner is different. if you don't see the results you want, or if you notice dried out ears (which is hard to do with these type dogs) switch to something different.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Cleaning ears....is this solution okay?....OR homemade solutions?*

I want to keep my dog's ears clean...she rubs them sometimes and I'm thinking maybe they just itch OR need cleaning. I'm considering buying "Zymox Ear Cleanser With Bio-Active Enzymes". It had high ratings on amazon.com. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Zymox-Cleanse...TF8&coliid=I1U95Z30E6JESK&colid=2TFFHLWVIXXPE

Does anyone have any views on this OR are there homemade remedies that would work just a good to keep my baby's ears clean? Thanks


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Cleaning ears....is this solution okay?....OR homemade solutions?*

I use R7 ear cleaner and a cotton ball.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Cleaning ears....is this solution okay?....OR homemade solutions?*

I love Zymox, personally. Never had it irritate any of my pets' ears, and their formula for ear infections cleared up a chronic infection on one of the cockers that nothing from the vet had touched. I squirt a little on a cotton round (the flat ones for makeup removal) and just wipe out the ear.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Cleaning ears....is this solution okay?....OR homemade solutions?*

I did a Google search on the OtiCalm Ear Solution and the Ingredients are "Water, propylene glycol, poloxamer 407, salicylic acid, benzoic acid, malic acid, and eucalyptus oil." I don't like the word "acid" in this.....I kinda think I like the home remedies since Missy doesn't have problem ears....I just wanted to keep them clean and comfortable for her. Plus, when her hair begins growing out, she had lots of hair in her ears before her drastic grooming and I wanted to be able to keep that out. I think I like the recipe of 1/3 each of alcohol, vinegar and water.....but what do you all think of putting a bit of olive oil or something like that in it to keep the alcohol from drying her ears???? I don't know if I could find eucalyptus oil. Thanks for all the wonderful tips and suggestion.


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Cleaning ears....is this solution okay?....OR homemade solutions?*

I use plain apple cider vinegar to flush ears once a week on all my dogs....It's very good for preventing ear infections and doesn't over-dry the ears.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Cleaning ears....is this solution okay?....OR homemade solutions?*

My problem with the alcohol and vinegar home recipes is that I know from personal experience both can burn if there are any skin irritations. If you're plucking ear hair, I would give the skin a few days to recover before using any such recipe on them, just in case.


----------

